# Lancer vs. Gilgamesh (F/SN)



## Cypher0120 (Feb 10, 2012)

PIS and CIS off for both of them and starting 50m away.

Enkidu is the only thing banned in this fight.

Can Lancer eke out a win this time with his presumably superior mobility?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Gilgamesh wins this fight.


----------



## Sygurgh (Feb 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh destroys the mongrel.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 10, 2012)

> PIS and CIS off for both of them


Gil soloes both wars


Final Dead Lancer _might_ have a shot if he's BL, Gil is CIS and Enkidu banned


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Feb 11, 2012)

Gil repeats the sequence from the anime


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 11, 2012)

Gil use "Gae bolg" and kill lancer... contrary to Lancer his luck doesn't suck.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 11, 2012)

No, sadly he has 1,000+ other things to do it with.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 11, 2012)

Shades off. Death on. Mongrel.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 11, 2012)

Cypher0120 said:


> PIS and CIS off for both of them and starting 50m away.
> 
> Enkidu is the only thing banned in this fight.
> 
> Can Lancer eke out a win this time with his presumably superior mobility?


This battle actually played out in canon, starring a bloodlusted Lancer and a CIS/PIS filled Gilgamesh.

After 12 hours of constant battle, Gilgamesh have won without any injuries.

Gilgamesh has a battle armor at least on par with Berserker's skin. He also have Luck stat comparable to Saber, meaning he could at least narrowly survive the Gae Bolg. And don't forget his treasury of over 1000 Noble Phantasms, each with some kind of powerful magic effect. He even has a bunch of conceptual shields to block Gae Bolg, likely even including a prototype Rho Aias. Worse, he has the original Caladbolg which is essentially an insta-win card against Lancer. Cu Chunlainn was under the effect of many Geiss, one of those was that he was destined to lose against anyone wielding Caladbolg.

There's also the fact that even the likes of Saber or Zero-Berserker found dodging 30+ Noble Phantasms impossible. I don't think Cu Chunlainn was a level comparable to that two. Worse, the volley of mere 36 Noble Phantasms is far from Gilgamesh's upper limit. In the bridge scene of the Fate Route Gilgamesh conjured so many Noble Phantasms that Shirou thought there was an infinite number of them.

Seriously, Nasu's claim about Gilgamesh soling the Grail War is far from being ungrounded.


----------

